# Hi Im new and really need some advice ~



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi I am Michelle and am in some real need of some advice.

Having ended up alone and childless at the age of 43, desperately wanting a child, I finally decided to go it alone.

I have been to one clinic, had the initial consultation with a scan, and then had a blood test on 2nd day of period, (sorry don't know jargon yet).

I went for follow up appointment to get results and was told my only option was donor eggs.

My FSH was 10.5 and my E2 335.  That is all I was told.

Having browsed this site, I note that it is quite normal to have more bloods tested later during the cycle.  I have not been offered these.  Also I believe after reading many posts on FF that the FSH can keep changing.

I am really confused and looking for advice as to whether or not my Consultant is correct and that donor eggs are my only option.

I was considering going to another clinic for a second opinion but am unsure where to go.  Being single there are not many clinics that I can go to, but I want to be sure that I go to one that can help me.

If anyone can offer me advice or put me straight, I would really appreciate it.

Desperately Michelle


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi Michelle, I'm not sure how much I can help but will tell you what I know. FSH of 10.5 is really pretty good for your age. In an ideal world most clinics would want FSH to be below 10 so you're as near as damn it. It's true that FSH can vary from month to month. I've had mine tested on 3 seperate months and it's been 9.6, 5.1 and 7.3. And that's just natural variation, because it's been under 10 I've never done anything to change it. Apparently acupuncture can help to bring FSH down but as I say 10.5 is really not bad at all. 
I don't really know anything about what the E2 levels should be, sorry.
I think it is definitley worth a second opinion. I think it's worth having a look at the treatment outside the UK thread as many of the people on there (particularly the ones going to Spain) have had donor eggs, (it's much easier to get eggs in Spain as the donors remain anonymous which they don't in this country anymore). I know there's one girl on there who went to Spain as she was told donor was her only option and when she went there they said they'd like to try with her own eggs and she's now pregnant.
Wishing you all the luck in the world. 
Jxxx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks so much Jinty.  I shall take your advice.  I was led to believe that with an FSH of 10.5 there was absolutely no hope.  Do you know of top rate clinics in UK that treat single women?

Again many many thanks.

Michelle x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Michelle Welcome to FF
There are many single women out there and there is a thread for us single girls TTC via different routes. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73439.195
Where abouts are your situated I only know about London clinics that will take single women, but there are other girls in the other areas of the country.
There is also a thread for women over 40 TTC, so they might have other helpful ideas,and tips on lowering FSH etc.
Best of Luck and welcome
L xx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi thanks for your response.  I am in London if you can help.  Also what does TTC mean?

Many thanks


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Michelle 
Welcome to FF
i am single and at the Lister in London  no problem being single however may be an issue if you need donor sperm i have imported from US via my clinic as there is a Uk shortage 
Feel free to mail me any questions 
TTC means tring to conceive  

Dianne x x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for that.  Do you mean the Lister imported it for you?  Can you recommend a good consultant there.  Would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry Michelle TTC 'trying to conceive', you will get familiar with all the abbreviations!

One of the most successful clinics in the country for IVF is ARGC but they do not accept single women basically if you are unmarried, or not in a long term committed relationship. Other clinics that will refuse us include Kings, Chelsea and Westminster and UCH.

However the clinics that do welcome single and lesbian women are the Lister, the Bridge (I'm there), London Women's clinic (LWC)and St Bart's.  There is a huge sperm shortage in the country that you will have read about, and on the FF threads, that means that at some clinics there is a waiting list for donor sperm. LWC and the Bridge have there own sperm banks, and at the moment until Feb 2007 some clinics Lister and Bridge have ladies who have managed to import it from USA, but the law changes soon.

Most clinics have open days that you can attend and decided where you want to have treatment.  Also the **** clinic guide (you can get this from the FF home page) is useful as it has all the stats in to help you decide, many clinics have their own websites and fees etc.

Best of Luck
L xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Michelle 
Sent you a PM 
Di


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks but what is a PM and where do I find it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

A PM is a personal message and if you either go to your own profile (tab on the top) you will see it, or scroll to the top of this page and it will say message on the right hand side, and 1 new, click on it and it will open up.

You can also send people PM's by clicking on their scroll symbol under their name 

Good Luck
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Michelle
I think Dianne ( hello hun ) and JJ1 (hello ) 
have given you all the fantastic advice I can think off 
So all I will say is  and wish you friendships and  for the new year 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi that was really nice of you.  I shall take it all on board.

I am in two minds about donor eggs but feel if that is my only option, I will definately have to go down that route.

Any advice about which clinics abroad to approach.

Mich


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi there 

I just wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF. 

I want to wish you lots of luck and    

Hope 2007 is a good year for you! 

Linda xx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for that and I wish you a real good 2007 too.

Many thanks.

Mich


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelle

Welcome to FF  , what a great place it is.  Looks like you have been given some great advice already, just think this is only the start.  I am sure that you will find all the support you need.

Good Luck for the future      

Linda xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello & welcome!

Good Luck with your treatment & best wishes for 2007​xxx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone also advise me. 

I keep reading about the AMH test and am not sure what it is.  Also where do I find info about wheatgrass, agnus cactus, vits and DHEA?  I dont know what they are but keep reading about these as well.

Help please

Michelle


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi Michelle, I don't know what the AMH test is but if you use the search facility (one of the grey buttons at the top of the screen) you'll probably find some info.
You can do the same with wheatgrass etc. or look on the complementary therapy board or prenatal care.
Good luck
Jxx


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you


----------

